# Been here a month, loving it!!



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We have arrived at last! A three day road trip from the Czech Republic, two cars, four adults and one large dog (Rhodesian Ridgeback).
Now only two of us, the others -son and daughter-in-law -having gone home to Surrey!
Within a week we found a really great place to live, near Estepona, managed to open a bank account, sussed out the local shops and supermarkets, got a phone line, internet, satellite tv etc etc.
Never imagined it would be so problem-free.
Life in the Czech Republic was in no way comparable to life here -I know a month is not long enough to form valid impressions. But quality of everything is much much higher. As for the weather -I've been driving the car with the roof down most days.
I'm sure I'll get into a muddle of some kind before too long but so far, so good. This site has been very helpful.
Off to get my NIE on Monday -can't see the point of spending money on a gestor (not at this point, anyway!) The procedure seems extremely simple and my Spanish is reasonable so I'll have a go.
We are here for good now so we'll make sure things work out, in so far as it's within our power to do so, anyway!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Glad it's going well for you!

But just remember DTA....Don't Trust Anybody! Particularly Brits!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks ! Don't worry, three years in Prague has taught us the golden DTA rule! There seem to be fewer Brits round here which we rather appreciate as we intend to integrate as far as possible. 
I'm sure I'll get loads of things wrong before my feet are under the proverbial table but this site will help, I'm sure.


----------

